# Ford 3000 (1966) Changing oils



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, one more questions, as I do not know 100% when oils have been changed, I should probably change these. But which oils must I change?

Hydraulics oil?
Gear oil?
Engine Oil?

Others? Which specifications should I look for in the different oils and how much will I have to by to change these? Engine oil is any 15W-40 oil?

John Inge


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

For the engine, I would look at using rotella 15w-40 and a UTF (Universal Tractor Fluid) for the transmission / rear end.
You can get the specs here...
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-transmission.html
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-engine.html
Should get yourself a manual for the procedures and the intervals.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The engine takes 8 quarts (2 gallons) of oil. As pogobill stated, many guys use Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil. If you have a Simms injection pump, you have to change oil in it every time you change the engine oil. An owner/operators manual will cover this.

Your tractor has separate reservoirs for the transmission and rear differential section. Universal tractor fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D is what you want to put into it. Check the label on the bucket before you buy. You can get UTF at Tractor Supply stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, etc. You will need two 5 gallon buckets UTF (you'll have some left over). An owner/operators manual will cover this. 

You also have a steering gearbox that needs to be checked. Takes gear oil. 

If you have power steering that seems to be sluggish, you will need to change fluid and filter in it as well.

You also need to take a look at your coolant in the radiator. Diesels are vulnerable to a pinpoint corrosion process in the cylinder wall called "cavitation". You can get a corrosion inhibitor from your New Holland dealer or a Deere dealer. I think they are using a "Fleetgard" product these days. 

Most importantly, get an owner/operators manual and read it thoroughly. Ebay, tractor supply shops, internet sources all have them.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

You can also get the DCA additive for the cooling system from Napa. It's called NAPA KOOL I think. NAPA part # is FIL4056. It truly is a must for diesel engines to stop electrolysis from causing pin holes in your cylinder walls.


----------

